# reseau local Mac / PC



## franfran94800 (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème: quand je tente depuis le mac de me connecter à un pc de réseau, je n'y ait jamais accès, même en mettant le nom d'utilisateur du pc etc... Rien à faire, impossible de s'y connecter, pourtant entre 2 PC ça marche (je précise, ils sont tous sous 7), idem dans l'autre sens, si je tente depuis un PC d'accéder à mon Mac, connexion impossible (et y a toujours "nomdupc/nomdumac" qui se met avant "nomdumac" je pense que ca fait foirer aussi un peu tout foirer). J'utilise Mac OS X 10.8.2, et les partages sont activés...
À la base j'ai simplement besoin de l'imprimante qui est branchée sur un PC sur le réseau, hors il m'est impossible d'y avoir accès et je trouve pas de solution! HELP! (c'est assez chian de traverser la maison pour débrancher l'imprimante et la brancher au macbook etc... etc...).

D'avance Merci!


----------



## Rikly (27 Janvier 2013)

Préférences - Imprimantes - ajouter imprimante (dans la fenêtre ajouter, choisir la 4ème icône (Windows)) - Slectionner un Workgroup, et l'on voit les imprimantes du PC.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2013)

franfran94800 a dit:


> J'utilise Mac OS X 10.8.2, et les partages sont activés...


Bonsoir,

 jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il n'est plus possible de faire du partage entre un Pc et un Mac sous 10.8....
(le Pc peut accéder au Mac, mais pas l'inverse, sauf en invité si on désactive le partage protégé par mot de passe).

Ca marche sous 10.6.8, et jusqu'à 10.7.5.

Sous 10.8, fini. 

(j'ai essayé avec SMBUp, sans plus de résultat).

Quant à imprimer depuis un Mac sur une imprimante reliée à un PC, ça suppose d'activer des fonctionnalités supplémentaires de Windows sur le PC.


----------



## Rikly (28 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il n'est plus possible de faire du partage entre un Pc et un Mac sous 10.8....
> (le Pc peut accéder au Mac, mais pas l'inverse, sauf en invité si on désactive le partage protégé par mot de passe).
> ...



Absolument pas d'accord !

Possesseur de 2 PC (1 Windows 7 et 1 Windows 8), 2 Mac (sous OSX 10.8.2) et 1 Linux Ubuntu 12.10, toutes mes machines ont accès à tous les disques durs des autres. Le partage par smb fonctionne parfaitement sous OS X ML 10.8.2.
2 imprimantes sont sous Windows 7 et 2 sous Mac OSX. Aucun problème de partage et d'impression avec les 4 systèmes différents utilisés.
 PS: chaque machine possède sa propre adresse IP fixe et non par DHCP.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

C'est une très bonne nouvelle, et ta fortune est faite.

Alors, sur mon bureau j'ai mon PC sous Vista à jour, et à côté mon MBP sous 10.8.2.
(et un clone Snow Léopard sur disque dur externe)

Depuis le Pc j'accède au Mac sans problème.

Depuis le Mac j'accède au PC si je suis sous Snow Léopard, mais impossible depuis que je suis sous ML.

Les ordis sont en IP fixe, les noms d'utilisateurs et mdp sont identiques sur les 2 sessions.

Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'essaie par tous les moyens, sans succès, et je pense avoir testé tout ce qui est possible et passé plusieurs dizaines d'heures à chercher une solution sur le Net.

Si tu veux bien m'expliquer comment j'accède au PC depuis le Mac sous 10.8.2 ?

Merci


----------



## Rikly (28 Janvier 2013)

Ma solution:

personaliser la barre d'outil finder en ajoutant l'icône "se connecter"

Pour se connecter, suivre les images de 1 à 5























En espérant t'avoir été utile. Salutations


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

Merci, mais ça c'est ce que j'utilise sous Snow Léopard, et qui ne marche plus sous Mountain Lion.

Samba n'est plus utilisé sous Mountain Lion.

Ta "solution" n'en est pas une pour moi, malheureusement. 

J'ai testé toutes les propositions vues dans cette discussion, sans succès : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4145388?start=0&tstart=0

L'étrangeté est que pour certains, certaines solutions fonctionnent, mais pas pour tout le monde.
C'est un grand mystère.

J'ai testé Macports, SMBUp, sans résultat.


NB : mon mot de passe est bien reconnu (la fenêtre de log ne se secoue pas), mais le résultat est toujours :





(alors que ça marche à tous les coups sous Snow Léopard)


----------



## Rikly (28 Janvier 2013)

J'étais sous Snow Leopard et j'ai fais la mise-à-jour sur Moutain Lion. Ce qui m'a permis de garder smb. J'avais fait une "clean install", mais au vu de ce que j'avais perdu je suis revenu en arrière avec Time Machine et j'ai fait la mise-à-jour sur Mountain Lion".

Désolé de n'avoir pu t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

Je suis passé à ML en l'installant "par dessus" Snow Léopard, sans clean install.

Et pourtant...


----------



## Rikly (28 Janvier 2013)

J'ai lu 2 articles sur Apple:

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH10780?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH10779?viewlocale=fr_FR

Peut-être problème pare-feu sur Windows (ouvrir port TCP 445)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

J'ai essayé en ouvrant le port 445, et aussi en désactivant le pare-feu Windows, sans résultat.


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2013)

J'ai fini par faire un test avec mon PC sous Win7 et ça a fonctionné comme il se doit : Command-K dans le Finder, adresse 
	
	



```
smb://username:passwd@192.168.x.y
```
 et zou! connexion au PC.

Du coup je suis embêté : j'espérais que ça ne marche pas pour pouvoir tester avec une version compilée de Samba mais... ça marche !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------

Je dirais même plus : tentatives depuis mon MBA comme depuis mon MBP, tous deux en 10.8.2. Dans les deux cas connexion sans problème.

Côté Win7, rien de particulier n'a été fait (mais je n'ai pas de serveur de domaine ou d'annuaire).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 merci d'avoir fait les tests !

Le résultat est "rassurant" parce qu'il montre que ça peut marcher, mais n'explique toujours pas pourquoi ça marche pour certains et pas pour d'autres.

Dans le sujet ci-dessous, le mystère est déjà présent :  certains participants interviennent pour dire que "mais non, pas du tout, tout fonctionne pour moi".
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4145388?start=0&tstart=0

Pensant que le problème pouvait venir de mon Mountain Lion installé par dessus Snow Léopard, j'ai installé un ML tout neuf sur une partition d'un DDE, fait les mises à jour en 10.8.2, et testé la connexion à mon pc : impossible.
Reboot sous Snow Léopard : connexion immédiate.
(smb://adresseIPduPC/Partage)

Le constat sous ML est toujours le même :

- du pc j'accède au Mac

- du Mac j'accède en "invité" au pc si le partage protégé par mot de passe est désactivé

- si j'active le partage protégé par mot de passe, mon mot de passe est bien reconnu (la fenêtre de login ne se secoue pas, alors qu'elle se secoue si je fais une erreur volontaire dans la saisie) mais le résultat est toujours : "la connexion au serveur a échoué, bla bla".

Ton résultat m'encourage à continuer à chercher une solution, mais je ne sais pas dans quelle direction aller.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2013)

J'ai vu dans un des fils sur le sujet que, pour une des personnes qui avaient le même problème, veiller à ce que les machines soient bien mises à l'heure avait permis de retrouver un fonctionnement correct.

Est-ce que quelque message apparaît dans les journaux du Mac ?
Ou peut-être dans les journaux du PC ?

Ton PC est un PC "tout seul", hors domaine NT (donc sans contrôleur de domaine, sans Active Directory) ?
Ton Mac est, dans tous les cas, un Mac normal, pas un Mac Server ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 j'ai vu aussi la piste concernant l'heure, j'ai même testé en réglant l'heure manuellement sur les 2 machines.

Mon pc est "tout seul", et le MBP est normal, pas serveur.

Il faut que j'aille tester avec d'autres pc, je le ferai dès que possible et reviendrai donner les résultats.

Et je vais aussi regarder les journaux.


----------



## sparo (14 Février 2013)

Pas vraiment de solution à apporter mes chez moi aussi cela marche parfaitement dans tous les sens sans rien configurer de spécial ....


----------



## barytonlyrique (7 Novembre 2015)

franfran94800 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit problème: quand je tente depuis le mac de me connecter à un pc de réseau, je n'y ait jamais accès, même en mettant le nom d'utilisateur du pc etc... Rien à faire, impossible de s'y connecter, pourtant entre 2 PC ça marche (je précise, ils sont tous sous 7), idem dans l'autre sens, si je tente depuis un PC d'accéder à mon Mac, connexion impossible (et y a toujours "nomdupc/nomdumac" qui se met avant "nomdumac" je pense que ca fait foirer aussi un peu tout foirer). J'utilise Mac OS X 10.8.2, et les partages sont activés...
> À la base j'ai simplement besoin de l'imprimante qui est branchée sur un PC sur le réseau, hors il m'est impossible d'y avoir accès et je trouve pas de solution! HELP! (c'est assez chian de traverser la maison pour débrancher l'imprimante et la brancher au macbook etc... etc...).
> ...



Bonjour les gars,
Eh ben je suis sous Yosemite d'un coté et win 8.1 de l'autre
La connection réseau fonctionne mais d'un coté j'arrive à connecter mon mac à mon pc mais de l'autre ca coince de mon pc vers mon mac.
Le pc me demande un mot de passe, mais j'ai pareil : nomdupc/nomdumac et du coup ca bugge j'arrive pas me connecter.
Des idées pour débugger ça ?
D'avance merci


----------

